# Keine Berechtigung

## Petersenkarlfranz

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und habe gleich mal eine Frage ich wollte herausfinden, wie die Zugriffsberechtigungen bei einem normalen Ordner sind. Also habe ich einen Bilder Ordner erstellt und bei den Berechtigungen eingestellt "keine" ausversehen auch für mich und jetzt brauch ich die Bilder wieder und neue machen ist leichter gesagt als getan. 

Was kann ich da den tun ?

DANKE im Voraus

----------

## Alanceil

Wenn du nur den Ordner wieder zugreifbar machen willst, hilft dir ein

chmod 755 <dein Ordner>

weiter. Falls die Bilder da drin auch nicht zugreifbar sind:

chmod 644 <dein Ordner>/*

Das Ganze passiert auf der Kommandozeile, xterm kannst du da z.B. nehmen.

Vllt. noch was zu den Rechten an sich, ein Leserecht reicht nicht aus, um in einen Ordner wechseln zu koennen - du brauchst auch noch die Ausfuehren-Berechtigung.

----------

## Petersenkarlfranz

ich habe das mal ausprobiert und das im Terminal steht jetzt folgendes:chmod 644<Bilder/Test>/* (Test weil ich den Ordner umbenannt habe, damit ich weiß das bei den die Berechtigung anders ist )

bash:Bilder/Test:Keine Berechtigung

das steht da wenn ich den Ordner normal zu öffnen versuch bei den Berechtigungen ist eingestellt: Besitzer: peter Zugriff:keine Gruppe: peter

Zugriff: Nur Lesen Andere: Nur Lesen

Der Ordner »Test« konnte nicht geöffnet werden.

Keine Berechtigung.

Was soll ich da also machen ?

----------

## Alanceil

Eeeh. Du solltest das ohne die < > - Zeichen eingeben.... die stehen (auch bei anderen Befehlen) fuer 'dein Text hier'.

Was bei dir passiert ist, ist dass deine Bash versucht hat, den Ordner als Eingangsdatei zu oeffnen, wozu sie eben keine Berechtigung hat, daher der Fehler.

Das hier gibt dir die rechte an deinem Order zurueck:

```
chmod 755 Bilder/Test
```

und das hier setzt die Rechte der Bilder so dass du sie wieder aufmachen kannst:

```
chmod -R 644 Bilder/Test/*
```

Alternativ kannst auch folgendes Skript ausfuehren, das hab ich mir mal gebastelt um meinen MP3 Ordner mit vernuenftigen Rechten auszustatten:

```
#!/bin/bash

#DESC Set file, folder permissions to a sane value

FOLDER="755"

FILE="644"

find -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod -c $FOLDER

find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod -c $FILE
```

----------

## Petersenkarlfranz

Super hat funktioniert.

Danke für die Hilfe  :Wink: 

----------

